# Shall i get a sound card for gaming or settle for on board audio?



## zanatos (Jul 20, 2017)

The title says it all.

If i get one which one should i get?

Sound blaster Z or any other card?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 20, 2017)

It's a very subjective question for most people. It's not asked on the same level as "should I get a GPU for gaming?"

Are you not satisfied with your onboard sound?  Not everyone can tell a difference. I definitely hear a difference in quality and loudness, but onboard sound is pretty good now.

I say it's worth it for a SB Z or similar, but it is not based on anything but my own opinion.


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 20, 2017)

Are you a speaker person or a headphone person ? Is there a specific feature you are looking for ? - like positional audio, to hear footsteps or reverb or something else. Is the money you want to spend critical for your budget or no ? Are you willing to buy second hand sound cards ? I would say for the most part, on board audio, will do the job fine. But if the upgrade bug just eats you inside, then may be get a sound card  Me personally, I've always had soundcards, because the difference is night and day for my ears.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 20, 2017)

i have listened to music on 3 pcs this morning. One with a soundcard, one with onboard audio and one with a usb soundcard.

on my own scale of 1/10 if i compare them with each other.

Addon card.....10/10
Onboard audio 8/10
USB card.............6/10

The addon card gives a richer, fuller, louder sound. The onboard audio is very good but lacking the high end and massive bass i enjoy so much. The USB card works and that is about it...an audiophile would be very unhappy.

I have always found that onboard audio  is perfectly adequate for streaming vids , gaming and music.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 20, 2017)

Are you going to use Gaming headphones or a proper pair of Headphone?
Because if you really need power buy an external amp/dac with usb .
If you have the budget you can get the new http://mayflowerelectronics.com/arc/
Is an amp/dac heaphone amp with a microphone jack and is priced at 250$.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 20, 2017)

I choose to get the Creative Core3D chip onboard on my Gigabyte Aorus GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 instead of a dedicated this time and I am not disappointed got all the real Creative features and it sounds good like the dedicated version.


----------



## qubit (Jul 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i have listened to music on 3 pcs this morning. One with a soundcard, one with onboard audio and one with a usb soundcard.
> 
> on my own scale of 1/10 if i compare them with each other.
> 
> ...


In my experience, those Creative X-Fi cards sound epic and they stand out head and shoulders above onboard audio. This is noticeable without any bass and treble enhancement or other processing, so it's not just special effects giving a false impression. There's just a certain punchiness and presence to the sound and is why I have several of these cards since they're not made any more. Thankfully they're still fully supported in W10 for now.

Add in the sound processing features and that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## zanatos (Jul 20, 2017)

To answer questions and help you.
I have headphones ROG STRIX 7.1 which are really good (though there are some problems).

in the PC i am talking about is where I play ACTION games like Assasin creed and watch movies through an amplifier. At gaming though i am not very happy, the sounds do not come clearly through the speakers.

That's why i am thinking about a dedicated sound card so i can enjoy my 5.1 speakers THX certified...

which gaming sound card do you guys use?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 20, 2017)

Gaming soundcards? With bass booster or like that


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2017)

Your board has a pretty high spec audio chip and I see it also has an amp, unless you have really high quality speakers/headphones you are not going to hear a great deal of difference unless you opt for a really high quality sound card IMO.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 20, 2017)

Unless you have a decent set of cans or speakers, or you are an audiophile, i wouldnt bother. While there are certainly differences, the past couple generation motherboards have pretty solid onboard sound...your included.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i have listened to music on 3 pcs this morning. One with a soundcard, one with onboard audio and one with a usb soundcard.
> 
> on my own scale of 1/10 if i compare them with each other.
> 
> ...


what CODECS are the onboards running? The OP has newer it seems??



zanatos said:


> At gaming though i am not very happy, the sounds do not come clearly through the speakers.
> 
> That's why i am thinking about a dedicated sound card so i can enjoy my 5.1 speakers THX certified...


Is this a setup issue or sound card issue?

I use onboard with a decent of cans and speakers so i cant help with selection.


----------



## Komshija (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, for gaming you should buy at least Creative Sound Blaster ZXR or Asus Essence STX II 7.1. That's a prerequisite for gaming. NOT.

Just stick with the onboard audio - it's more than good for gaming and with newer (2014+) middle class or high end MOBO's it will provide everything any gamer will ever need considering sound quality.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Jul 20, 2017)

I would recommend use Gaming headphones.

External Amp would probably cost you much. But if you have the budget go for it.

Amp/dac heaphone amp with a microphone jack and is priced at 250$.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 20, 2017)

Unless you buy a high end sound card, the sound card likely will have the same or similar hardware that is on your motherboard... no point. All the sound differences that you might hear between them come from software.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2017)

Newer motherboards have pretty decent audio unless you get like a bottom of the barrel motherboard.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2017)

Start with what you have, if it sounds good then stick with it. If not, mess around with enabling/disabling features and try to tune the EQ first.


I enjoy the hell out of my Aune T1 mk1 (USB DAC/Amp), but I also have decent headphones and am using EqualizerAPO with 32-band EQ config in Peace UI to get the sound I want.

Sound cards and USB cards vary in quality, features and price. It can be an expensive slippery slope if you end up going on an audiophile route...and the ROI isn't there for most. So keep it simple and see if what you already have is good for your needs or not.

Otherwise I prefer DAC/Amps, but I'm not after gaming features. I retired my Auzen X-Fi Forte years ago...it now collects dust. Sound cards are great don't get me wrong...but my needs and preferences for driving my headphones necessitated a different direction along with investments, trial and error, and a budget to accomplish what I enjoy using now. Why go through all of that if you can be happy with onboard with some adjustments?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 20, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> what CODECS are the onboards running? The OP has newer it seems??




USB card was ALC 889
Onboard was ALC 887
Addon was ALC 1150


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 20, 2017)

zanatos said:


> The title says it all.
> 
> If i get one which one should i get?
> 
> Sound blaster Z or any other card?



If your specs are correct, you're running a GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming 5P motherboard. Which comes with Core3D Audio Chip surrounded by high end capacitors and quality BurrBrown OPAMP. Quite frankly, you already have what you need. Buying Sound Blaster Z will not really grant you anything extra because that's what you already have. Only way to go higher would be Sound BlasterX AE-5 scheduled for release at the end of July 2017...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree with @RejZoR that's why i purchased my Gigabyte Aorus GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 to get something extra in the audio department instead of needing a add-in pci-e audio card.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 20, 2017)

zanatos said:


> The title says it all.
> 
> If i get one which one should i get?
> 
> Sound blaster Z or any other card?



Onboard has come a long way so I don't think its worth it to go soundcard unless you are getting into the top end of cards.


----------



## Flow (Jul 20, 2017)

zanatos said:


> To answer questions and help you.
> I have headphones ROG STRIX 7.1 which are really good (though there are some problems).
> 
> in the PC i am talking about is where I play ACTION games like Assasin creed and watch movies through an amplifier. At gaming though i am not very happy, the sounds do not come clearly through the speakers.
> ...



Well, you know, you already answered your own question. Get that soundcard which provides what you want like the Audigy RX or the Sound Blaster Z and be done about it.

In any case, you clearly are unhappy with your onboard sound.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> USB card was ALC 889
> Onboard was ALC 887
> Addon was ALC 1150


2 were junk.


----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2017)

I can't tell a difference personally.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 22, 2017)

sound cards don't make a difference until you start spending ALOT of money on audio gear


----------



## Beastie (Jul 23, 2017)

zanatos said:


> That's why i am thinking about a dedicated sound card so i can enjoy my 5.1 speakers THX certified...


 What speakers and amplification are you using?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 23, 2017)

zanatos said:


> To answer questions and help you.
> I have headphones ROG STRIX 7.1 which are really good (though there are some problems).
> 
> in the PC i am talking about is where I play ACTION games like Assasin creed and watch movies through an amplifier. At gaming though i am not very happy, the sounds do not come clearly through the speakers.
> ...



With my 5.1 that i use as a 2.1 i always used windows audio set to 100% and then use the volume settings on the unit .
Mine have an amp and originally is intended for being near a tv set up but i use with my pc .
I the same i have in my system specs.

Most games are designed to work and give you enough soud clarity with stereo mode even if you use speaker or headphone but you need good stuff and nothing gaming related.


----------



## Totally (Jul 23, 2017)

*didn't read anything between OP nd this post sorry.*

Ask yourself what is the reason you want or think you need a sound card? If it's just because then settle, and save your hard earned money. Why spend it on something that will do absolutely nothing for you?

If it's more along the lines of: "I like to listen to x at a low to moderate volume and the 'fuzz in the background' takes away from my enjoyment." Go with the soundcard.

If along the lines of when I turn the music up, and the music stops sounding like music. Get better headphones/speakers, then re-evaluate need for dedicated soundcard.


----------

